# cultural odorlessness



## Mister Draken

La frase dice:
"In his book _Recentering Globalization_, Iwabuchi describes Japanese popular culture made for Western consumption through the concept of _mukokuseki_, or cultural odorlessness".

Traduzco: En su libro _Recentering Globalization_, Iwabuchi describe la cultura popular japonesa creada para el consumo occidental a través del concepto de _mukokuseki_, o falta de rasgos culturales.

¿No resulta extraño aquí el concepto de "odorlessness" relacionado con algo que tiene más que ver con los rasgos físicos y las tradiciones y costumbres culturales?

Fuente: _Postcolonial Astrology_, de Alice Sparkly Cat.


----------



## gengo

Mister Draken said:


> "In his book _Recentering Globalization_, Iwabuchi describes Japanese popular culture made for Western consumption through the concept of _mukokuseki_, or cultural odorlessness".


The Japanese term mukokuseki simply means no nationality, that is, something that does not belong to any nation.  The English translation given above is very liberal, so I think your Spanish translation could be equally liberal.


Mister Draken said:


> Traduzco: En su libro _Recentering Globalization_, Iwabuchi describe la cultura popular japonesa creada para el consumo occidental a través del concepto de _mukokuseki_, o falta de rasgos culturales.


The Japanese term doesn't really imply any lacking (falta), but I suppose your translation could work.  Literally, the word translates to "sin nacionalidad."


Mister Draken said:


> ¿No resulta extraño aquí el concepto de "odorlessness" relacionado con algo que tiene más que ver con los rasgos físicos y las tradiciones y costumbres culturales?


Yes, it does.


----------



## Mister Draken

Gracias, gengo-san.

Es imposible que no haya rasgos culturales; todo, cualquier manifestación, termina siendo, en definitiva, un rasgo cultural. Pero "sin nacionalidad" tampoco existe, salvo en los desplazados o refugiados a quienes en algún momento se les quita la nacionalidad (los judíos expulsados de la Alemania nazi y acogidos, entre otros países, por E.E.U.U. y Argentina, lo que incluyó otorgarles carta de ciudadanía).

_Mod edit: off-topic question removed, to avoid derailing the conversation. -fenixpollo_


----------



## franzjekill

gengo said:


> "sin nacionalidad."


Cultura apátrida podría ser una posibilidad.
Nota, a vía de ejemplo
El DLE solo lo recoge para adjetivar a una persona ("sin nacionalidad"), pero nada impide, creo, extender su uso a un caso como este, de cultura "for export". Pero, más de una vez lo he leído o escuchado de forma despectiva, utilizado por motivos ideológicos por parte de quienes dicen defender lo "nacional" frente a lo "extranjero".


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

The Japanese term may not be offensive, but 'cultural odorlessness' stinks.  I would use @gengo's direct translation in quotes -- "sin nacionalidad" -- and let the reader infer what they will


> En su libro _Recentering Globalization_, Iwabuchi describe la cultura popular japonesa creada para el consumo occidental a través del concepto de _mukokuseki_, o "sin nacionalidad".


----------



## Mister Draken

Muchas gracias a todos. Estuve pensando que tal vez pueda ser "neutralidad cultural". Como he dicho, es un sinsentido, pero no menos que _cultural odorlessness_.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

I agree that _neutralidad cultural _is nonsensical.  I'll make one more bid for _"sin nacionalidad"_, which I think makes perfect sense in this context.

_Moderator's note
Reference to deleted post also deleted.
Bevj_


----------



## Ballenero

Culturalmente insustancial.


----------



## Mister Draken

Excelentes opciones. El uso de un sustantivo terminado en _-ness_ obliga un poco al uso de uno en castellano terminado en -_ad_, si no se quiere parafrasear demasiado.

Por eso podría ser "insustancialidad cultural". 

Gracias


----------



## Marsianitoh

Tal vez " insipidez cultural" ( en castellano utilizamos la idea del "sabor " para indicar que algo nos recuerda a otra cosa),  pero me gusta más algo en la línea de tu opción inicial, " ausencia de rasgos culturales".


----------



## iribela

Tanto 'insustancial' como 'insípido' denotan carencia y, según gengo, el témino japonés no implica carencia. Por eso, 'neutralidad' podría ser una mejor opción.


----------



## Mister Draken

iribela said:


> Tanto 'insustancial' como 'insípido' denotan carencia y, según gengo, el témino japonés no implica carencia. Por eso, 'neutralidad' podría ser una mejor opción.


Sí, por eso pensé en neutralidad: para que no haya carencia o falta. Y al igual que el inglés (cultural odrolessness) no tiene el más mínimo sentido ni conexión con el término japonés. El/la traductor/a respeta lo que dice el autor/a aunque sea una burrada o errores burdos. A lo sumo se los informa al editor/a. Por ejemplo, la autora de este libro afirma que Julio César fue un emperador romano. En fin.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Mister Draken said:


> El/la traductor/a respeta lo que dice el autor/a aunque sea una burrada o errores burdos.


La autora emplea la expresión _cultural odorlessness _con frecuencia en esta sección de su libro:
Postcolonial Astrology: Reading the Planets Through Capital, Power, and Labor por Alice Sparkly Kat

Otra sugerencia:  _*ambigüedad cultural*

[The author's contact information and links to their social media have been deleted. lauranazario - moderator]_


----------



## iribela

Mister Draken said:


> ... El/la traductor/a respeta lo que dice el autor/a ...


Aunque la traducción del término japonés se fue bastante lejos con lo de 'cultural odorlessness'.


----------



## Mister Draken

iribela said:


> Aunque la traducción del término japonés se fue bastante lejos con lo de 'cultural odorlessness'.


Aún así. Los traductores debemos respetar hasta esos alejamientos.


----------



## iribela

Mister Draken said:


> Aún así. Los traductores debemos respetar hasta esos alejamientos.


Claro, los traductores aprendemos a ser fieles, pero este traductor faltó a clase ese día, y a eso me refería yo. Obliga a traducir "cultural odorlessness", que ni es muy fiel al original ni dice gran cosa. Entonces creo que neutralidad, inexpresividad o vacuidad cultural pueden cuadrar, dependiendo del contexto más amplio.


----------



## S.V.

Watching Koichi Iwabuchi in English (switching naturally), it seems possible he made a pun on that _/kus_/, cf. _kusai_ 'it stinks, stinky.'



Reina de la Aldea said:


> ambigüedad cultural


 "a través del concepto _mukokuseki_, o su 'ambigüedad cultural' (_cultural odourlessness_)".


----------



## Ballenero

Desnaturalización
de su esencia
cultural japonesa.


Destierro folclórico.


----------



## Mister Draken

iribela said:


> Claro, los traductores aprendemos a ser fieles, pero este traductor faltó a clase ese día, y a eso me refería yo. Obliga a traducir "cultural odorlessness", que ni es muy fiel al original ni dice gran cosa. Entonces creo que neutralidad, inexpresividad o vacuidad cultural pueden cuadrar, dependiendo del contexto más amplio.



Sí, estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## El Mirador

Mister Draken said:


> la autora de este libro afirma que Julio César fue un emperador romano


Ay de mí.  


Reina de la Aldea said:


> ambigüedad cultural


O eso o "sin nacionalidad".


----------



## Ballenero

“Sin nacionalidad” no me parece acertado porque si estamos hablando de la cultura japonesa, su nacionalidad no puede ser otra que japonesa.

Ambigüedad tampoco; no se trata de que la cultura japonesa hecha para ser consumida en los países occidentales pueda ser interpretada de varias maneras sino que le falta el jugo, es de plástico.
Es insípida, inodora culturalmente hablando.

Sin más, @El Mirador se bienvenida/o.


----------



## El Mirador

Según gengo, "sin nacionalidad" es la traducción directa del término japones_.  _ A diferencia de "cultural odorlessness"_ e_ste término no lleva connotaciones negativas.

"Ambigüedad cultural" describe bien el producto que resulta cuando la cultura japonesa sea manipulada para acomodar las fantasías del Oeste.

Gracias por el bienvenido, Ballenero.  Muy amable.


----------



## gengo

Ballenero said:


> “Sin nacionalidad” no me parece acertado porque si estamos hablando de la cultura japonesa, su nacionalidad no puede ser otra que japonesa.



And yet that is exactly what the Japanese word means.  I suppose that "cultural odorlessness" was chosen as a translation because the writer agreed with you that a literal translation didn't sound good.  The writer was trying to say that something had no "scent" of any particular country or culture. 

I guess an example of this would be the California Roll (sushi), which is ubiquitous here and was invented by a Japanese sushi chef in the US to suit American tastes.  It is neither truly Japanese nor truly American.  It has no true nationality.


----------



## Mister Draken

@gengo, Decidí ir a la fuente. Es decir, _Recentering Globalization. Popular Culture and Japanese Trasnationalism_, de Koichi Iwabuchi (Duke University Press), que es el libro al que refiere mi autora.

Allí el término _mukokuseki_ aparece en 28 ocasiones. _Cultural odorlessness_ solo una vez en el índice de palabras, pero ninguna dentro del libro. _Odorless_ en 16 oportunidades. En el índice aparece como _odorless products_. Se habla de "culturally odorless" _products_, _commodities_, _forms_. También de _odorless cultural presence_.

Entiendo que lamentablemente no puedo añadir demasiadas citas aquí. El libro presenta definiciones de todos los conceptos y opiniones que cuestionan esas definiciones.

Dice Iwabuchi:

"Such non-Japaneseness is called _mukokuseki_, literally meaning ‘‘*something or someone lacking any nationality*,’’ but also implying *the erasure of racial or ethnic characteristics or a context*, which does not imprint a particular culture or country
with these features".

"the international spread of _mukokuseki_ popular culture from Japan simultaneously articulates the universal appeal of Japanese cultural products and the disappearance of any perceptible ‘‘Japaneseness’’.

‘‘American dreams’’ have been indigenized in some modernized non-Western countries. It seems that some popular American icons have also become ‘‘culturally odorless,’’ in the sense that they may no longer be recognized as essentially ‘‘American.’’

En mi opinión la autora del libro hace una tremenda simplificación de un tema muy rico al usar "cultural odorlessness".


----------



## iribela

Quise enviarte un enlace a un documento donde hablan de “cultural odor” (Japanese) en el contexto de los Pokémon, pero no pude. Tal vez es algo similar a lo que la autora quiso expresar.  Volveré a intentar!


----------



## OtroLencho

Mister Draken said:


> Muchas gracias a todos. Estuve pensando que tal vez pueda ser "neutralidad cultural". Como he dicho, es un sinsentido, pero no menos que _cultural odorlessness_.



Para mí, "odorlessness" es el sinsentido, suena a algo inventado por un publicista aburrido buscando una frase novedosa y que se puso de moda.

"Neutralidad cultural" me suena más.


----------



## Ballenero

gengo said:


> And yet that is exactly what the Japanese word means.  I suppose that "cultural odorlessness" was chosen as a translation because the writer agreed with you that a literal translation didn't sound good.  The writer was trying to say that something had no "scent" of any particular country or culture.
> 
> I guess an example of this would be the California Roll (sushi), which is ubiquitous here and was invented by a Japanese sushi chef in the US to suit American tastes.  It is neither truly Japanese nor truly American.  It has no true nationality.


Vale pero hay que traducir lo escrito en inglés.

…para el consumo occidental por medio del concepto _mukokuseki_, o inodoro cultural.

Un caso similar es el chino.
Ya había oído que la comida china que comemos a este lado del mundo, no se parece en nada a la que se come en China.
Nos gusta imaginar que estamos en China (en la nación china) mientras masticamos un rollito de primavera pero de cultura china, nada de nada.


----------



## iribela

Por si ilumina en algo, es de una entrevista  con Rachel DiNitto, “co-director of the Asian and Middle Eastern Studies Program at William & Mary.” 

Culturally odorless​These Japanese-origin products may be all the rage, but scholars continue to debate the reasons for their wide popularity, says DiNitto. Pop-culture scholars have coined the term “culturally odorless,” or mukokuseki, to identify this singular aspect of Japanese popular culture, she said.

“‘Culturally odorless’ means these products are not marketed as Japanese; they’re not marketed as anything,” explained DiNitto. “By eliminating a level of exoticism and national branding, the products become easy to consume because they’re not targeted toward any specific culture, gender or age group.”

Some critics feel the “culturally odorless” phenomenon is responsible for the global popularity of Japanese culture.”


----------



## Mister Draken

Gracias, iribela.
La entrevista a Rachel DiNitto es de 2011 y los académicos de la cultura popular que menciona seguramente son los citados en el libro que mencioné (que es de 2002).


----------



## El Mirador

Although, thanks to iribela, we know there's precedent for equating the Japanese term to the expression "culturally odorless", it needn't be translated as such into Spanish. To my way of thinking, the product produced for western consumption being described as "culturally odorless" suggests that there is a stench emanating from (true) Japanese culture that needs to be eliminated for importation.  It's a far cry from the actual meaning of the Japanese term.


----------



## elroy

Ballenero said:


> hay que traducir lo escrito en inglés.


Exactly!  Whether or not “cultural oderlessness” changes the connotation or the focus of the Japanese word is irrelevant. Knowing what the Japanese word literally means is helpful, but the translation should be of the English phrase, not the Japanese word.  The translator should convey what the English writer is saying, not how they (the translator) thinks the Japanese word should be translated.


----------



## El Mirador

I suppose you're right, @elroy.  I note that "odorlessness" is not a word, at least not in English.  That may give us some wiggle room.  What do you think the translation should be?


----------



## OtroLencho

elroy said:


> Knowing what the Japanese word literally means is helpful, but the translation should be of the English phrase, not the Japanese word.  The translator should convey what the English writer is saying, not how they (the translator) thinks the Japanese word should be translated.



Even if we're convinced the English translation deviates from the original meaning?  Interesting question...


----------



## Mister Draken

OtroLencho said:


> Even if we're convinced the English translation deviates from the original meaning?  Interesting question...



Yes, even so. I agree with elroy because I am translating from English. I am curious enough to want to know the meaning of the Japanese word, but I translate from English to Spanish. And I don't know whether "odorlessness" is an English word or not (constructed following the English rules anyway) but for me is not a problem if "culturally odorlessness" is a good or bad translation of _mukokuseki_  simply because I don't have to translate the Japanese word_. _And I am absolutely convinced "culturally odorlessness" is a bad translation. What's more, it is a bad interpretation of what Iwabuchi states in _Recentering Globalization._


----------



## elroy

OtroLencho said:


> Even if we're convinced the English translation deviates from the original meaning?


100%.


----------



## iribela

Según veo, Iwabuchi dice: "I use the term cultural odor to focus on the way in which cultural features .... are associated positively with a particular product...”, Literalmente, 'olor cultural'. Entonces, "cultural odorlessness" sería "carencia/falta de olor cultural", literal y feo. Por lo tanto, tu idea original de 'falta de rasgos culturales' me parece acertada.


----------



## Lamarimba

Olor, como sabor, nos dan una idea entrañable, sensual, de aquello que percibimos. También auténtica, básica, química. Como la casa de tu abuela. Nada que ver con la _odorlessness_ de la mansión de Cristiano Ronaldo, pura ostentación de la nada.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Mister Draken said:


> In his book _Recentering Globalization_, Iwabuchi describes Japanese popular culture made for Western consumption through the concept of _mukokuseki_, or cultural odorlessness


El original inglés traslada más o menos literalmente una ausencia de "aromas" en las formas de expresión cultural; una expresión cultural sin acento o deje propio, sin auténtica "nacionalidad". Creo que la inclusión explícita del original japonés invita a interpretar la propia fórmula inglesa. El problema con el castellano es que muchas veces precisamos más palabras para evitar una mala lectura (insipidez o neutralidad cultural, por ejemplo, creo que incluyen matices propios, en negativo o en positivo respectivamente, ajenos a ambos originales, japonés e inglés). La idea de falta de acento/s en la expresión cultural (sin "deje", con ausencia de tono o de entonación/es cultural/es) podría resolver con fidelidad (aunque sin literalidad) la metáfora inglesa y el sentido propio del original japonés.


----------

